# Happy Birthday Fangs



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Misti


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Fangs!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday (((((((((Misti)))))))))) I hope you enjoy a wonderful day!!!!!*


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday Fangs..
Have a great one!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope it is a Grand day for you Misti!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy bday fangs


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Batday!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

pyro said:


>


What a great body you have Fangs! Now we all see that you have been body building since we last saw you. LOL

Happy B day gal!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hope you have a great big happy birthday Fangs!!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday fanged one!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY FANGS!!!* Hope you're having a great day.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday to my favorite Dakota Girl.
From her Furry Friend
Let's have a song.......

(sung to the tune of "Oklahoma")
with apoligies to Rogers and Hammerstien......

Soooouth Dakota,where the wind come sweeping off the butte.
Where the waving rye,pokes in my eye and the horny toads are real cute.....
Soooouth Dakota, every night my honeybunch and I.
Sit alone and chat ,play kick the cat,
while the vultures circle in the sky.....
We know where we live is so great, cause we're wanted in six other states.
And when Yell.....Hey...get out my house you smell...
we're only yelling, your doing fine South Dakota,
South Dakota's, OK....D..A..K..O..T..A. Sooouth Dakota......Yeow!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Wyatt, that's inspired!

Oh, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY, FANGS!


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Bday Fangs!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Fangs!. LOL, Wyatt, I love the song.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy 
Birthday
Fangs!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wyatt Furr said:


> Happy Birthday to my favorite Dakota Girl.
> From her Furry Friend
> Let's have a song.......
> 
> ...


LOL I actually sang that out loud.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy (belated) Birthday!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy Belated B-day! Hope you also had a great day!


----------

